# Hair and nail techniciansin Abu Dhabi



## koddy28 (May 20, 2013)

This is one for the girlies r there decent places out there that will help hide the grey and extend your nails lol? I'm thinking dying my own hair not such a great idea ha


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Hundreds and hundreds of places to choose from - full price range from cheap and cheerful to full 5* blow-the-budget. 
For nails I like Nail Art who are in Al Wahda Mall or Boutik on Al Reem.
Finding a good hairdresser you trust to colour your hair might not be as easy as the nail salon though many establishments do it all. I can recommend the Beauty Spot based at the Anantara Eastern Mangroves (separate business to the hotel's spa) - prices there are about the same as a good UK salon (like Tony & Guy).


----------



## koddy28 (May 20, 2013)

Thanks


----------

